# Nesting materials



## Line82 (May 22, 2011)

Hello!

I was curious to find out if you all think this is a good idea.. I have clay nest bowls that I supply to my Pigeons and I just bought tobacco stems for them to use to help repel mites..etc. I would love to see my birds build a natural nest. I think that would be so neat.

I understand you do not want the eggs to sit directly on the clay bowl. So for a layer at the bottom, do you think it would be wise to buy nest pads? Use pine shavings? Use pine needles and let the birds build their own nest?

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I use pine needle and let them do there own thing for the most part, but yes they don't always put the pine needles at the bottom and sometimes on one the side in which I put some down for them, I used the paper which I don't think would cause a splay leg but best to be safe. I find that a splay legged bird is inexcusable laziness.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Line82 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was curious to find out if you all think this is a good idea.. I have clay nest bowls that I supply to my Pigeons and I just bought tobacco stems for them to use to help repel mites..etc. I would love to see my birds build a natural nest. I think that would be so neat.
> 
> ...


 you can use sand, horse stall litter which is called sweet pdz granular or stall dry found at the feedstore..it looks like cat litter but has low dust.. some use all natural clay cat litter.. or even the pine pellets do fine.. yesterdays news which is a pellet made of recycled newpaper.. or pine shavings ..but they tend to kick those out or they fly out and scatter with wing movement..so I use pine shavings only when they are sitting fake eggs.. I use the horse stall litter when raising babies.. The birds are in heavy molt right now..so no breeding is going on this time of the year. That is just the base of the nest bowl.. they get their own sticks to put in the bowl to make a nest..


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I cut/put a piece of Carpet padding in the bottom of the nest.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Just do what sky tx does with the carpet. It's reusable and efficient. Unless you'd like to purchase actual nest pads, which I have, that work the same way.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Line82 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was curious to find out if you all think this is a good idea.. I have clay nest bowls that I supply to my Pigeons and I just bought tobacco stems for them to use to help repel mites..etc. I would love to see my birds build a natural nest. I think that would be so neat.
> 
> ...


I see this is your second post. You have chosen well with clay and tobacco stems. Pine needles are also excellent. Pine shavings are no good for nest material or much else as far as pigeons go. Don't let anyone here tell you different. Your birds should build their nest themselves and the eggs will not sit on the clay.

I can not say it strongly enough, stay away from nest pads. Your squabs will need their nest bowls cleaned twice a day for about the first two weeks. Then they will start putting their droppings outside of the nest. But I still keep cleaning them twice a day. When it is time to clean the nest bowl I start using straw. It is easy to clean out and replace after cleaning the nest bowl.

You are on the right track. Have fun with your birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> I see this is your second post. You have chosen well with clay and tobacco stems. Pine needles are also excellent. Pine shavings are no good for nest material or much else as far as pigeons go. Don't let anyone here tell you different. Your birds should build their nest themselves and the eggs will not sit on the clay.
> 
> I can not say it strongly enough, stay away from nest pads. Your squabs will need their nest bowls cleaned twice a day for about the first two weeks. Then they will start putting their droppings outside of the nest. But I still keep cleaning them twice a day. When it is time to clean the nest bowl I start using straw. It is easy to clean out and replace after cleaning the nest bowl.
> 
> You are on the right track. Have fun with your birds.


I agree... hate to say this but the pads and the carpet thing sounds like it can harbor bacteria to me... but old timers have been doing it for years and years..Iam sure the birds really don't care..but to keep things more sanitary..something you can throw out and get new material in there would be cleaner.. as said above..


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

hey if you want 12 or 14 inch pine needles i sell them by the box 12x12x8 for $5 14x14x14 for $9 & 16x16x14 for $13 plus shipping


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

you sure can hustle those needles.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I use the pine needles from 2 different types of pine trees. Always picked fresh for all the pine oil goodness to keep the bugs away. I also use the plastic nest bowls but switched to the dog bowls (higher side) filled with the fine sugar sand we have out here. It's like the sand you buy for the kids sand box (any hardware store). You have to watch it for clumping and moisture. Corn starch is a lot better to use but cost. When every egg counts on the race team I do every thing I that's possible on my end for the bird. I used the pads but not to my liking. Pigeons don't make the best nests but what ever you go with make sure they have more than they need.
Logangrmnr


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

hmm- good point re fresh needles- I just used the ones that had fallen in my nests- and have also used dried grass clipping- and also use sand on the bottom of my dollar store doggie bowls.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I have seen some very nicely made nest, some not so good. I bag up pine needle in a trash bag when I go on trips.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> you sure can hustle those needles.


hey some people like the long ones better and can't get them, i am just looking to help out and maybe make some extra $$ also, never hurts to try


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> hey some people like the long ones better and can't get them, i am just looking to help out and maybe make some extra $$ also, never hurts to try


I for one am glad you make them available. You know my story.


----------

